# lowering springs with eco struts



## SneakerFix (Jul 28, 2013)

The eco struts are the same as what you have now. 


Someone one is selling springs for 190 in LA in the F/S section


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

With your question at face value, no, there is no harm. Can you spend your money on different after market parts, sure. Why the eco struts?


----------



## rudeboybelize (Aug 5, 2012)

i havent heard anyone complaining about struts failing with eco struts and aftermarket springs but then again they own an eco and i have the ls with the un-revised oem og struts i feel as if they are already failing and want to replace them myself since the dealer says there fine but crack and pop over minor road in- perfections so i thought lower it with new oem struts and love it more


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

As Sneakerfix fix said they are the same struts. If car is under warranty I would protest until I'm blue then black in the face (only makes sense if you realize I'm casper white to begin with)


----------

